# Cross Mountain this weekend



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

Right on! I won't be up there this weekend but am trying to get there later in April. Let us know what the levels look like!


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

I’m interested in what it looks like also. Never done it but would love to. I’m also in Paonia, maybe we can connect for a trip.


----------



## squeaks2 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have only been on it a few times back in college. It is super fun and good for easy laps. I think our runs were mostly in the 3-4k range. I am new to the area an definitely looking for some boating partners. Escalante creek should be just about ready to come in too.


----------

